# Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März









*Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln​*
In der Karpfenszene bin ich nicht so zu Hause.

Da ist es gut, wenns Jungs wie die von Carpzilla gibt, die sich da auskennen und reinhängen.

Und da scheinen in der Karpfenszene, hier zuerst mal in Frankreich, "interessante" Dinge zu geschehen.

Da werden scheinbar Fische aus Kanälen und Seen nicht einfach mitgenommen, sondern finden über Verkauf ihren Weg in kommerzielle Anlagen.

Carpzilla beschreibt solche Fälle:
http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-...eich-und-niemand-wills-gewesen-sein-9132.html

Interessant dabei:
Am Ende des Artikels weisen sie darauf hin, dass auch "deutsche Fälle wieder aufgerollt werden würden - Fischdiebe könnten sich warm anziehen."

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Naja Karpfenklau ist ja kein neues Thema. Mag nicht wissen wie hoch die Dunkelziffer ist weil wie soll das auch einer mitkriegen wenn du nachts die Muddi drillst, schnell ins Becken auf deinem Pick auf wirfst und ein anderer verfrachtet ihn ins neue zu Hause.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Neu vielleicht nicht, nun scheinen sich die Jungs da aber reinzuhängen, um zu ermitteln.
Dass zumindest ist neu..

Bin gespannt, was da am Ende rauskommt.
Gerade bei dem Teil am Schluss, bei dems ums Karpfenklauen in Deutschland geht..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Es gab in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder Aufruhr unter den Karpfenanglern im Raum Nürnberg, weil teils mit Fotos belegt im RMD-Kanal gefangene Großkarpfen lebend abtransportiert wurden. 

In meinem Verein gab es im vergangenen Jahr einen Vorfall bei einem größeren Weiher. Der Vorstand wurde von einem Bauern angesprochen, der gesehen hatte, wie Angler gefangene Karpfen in größere Stückzahl lebend abtransportierten. Leider ließ sich nicht aufklären, welche Personen da involviert waren. 

Wir haben im vergangenen Jahr einen 10ha-Weiher abgefischt. Ich hatte da in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Karpfen über der 10kg-Marke gefangen, andere Angler noch größere. Beim Abfischen war kein einziger Karpfen über 5kg mehr drin.


----------



## racoon (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Vielleicht hat jemand einfach nur jemand die Fische entnommen. Ist das in Frankreich verboten ? In Deutschland nicht. Verwerflich (und verboten) ist der Verkauf, klar. Aber die Entnahme ? Wegen was soll da ermittelt werden ? Da müssen die Initiatoren aufpassen, damit es kein Eigentor wird.


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was da am Ende rauskommt.



Da wird gar nichts dabei herauskommen. Sie können es einfach nicht beweisen und selbst wenn es offensichtlich ist, dass ein Karpfen umgesetzt wurde: Wer hat das dann getan?
Aus meiner Sicht sind diese Betreiber von Paylakes und die Szene darum herum selbst Schuld. 
Da wird angegeben ohne Ende. Man muss sich bewusst werden, dass das Karpfenangeln eigentlich ein Hobby von überzeugten Anglern ist. Das ist es aber schon lange nicht mehr. Jeder 12 Jährige drillt seine 30 Pfünder und ist schon enttäuscht, wenn mal nur ein 12 Pfünder gebissen hat.
Einige nutzen das Hobby maßlos aus und kommerzialisieren alles, was man sich nur denken kann. So auch die Paylake-Besitzer. Klar, das ist ihr Recht! Aber am Ende heulen die rum, wie die kleinen Kinder.
Ich will das Umsetzen bzw. den Klau von Karpfen alles andere als gutheißen. Es ist ganz klar verboten. Im Nachhinein ist so etwas aber rechtlich nicht aufzudecken. Da muss man die Leute schon auf frischer Tat ertappen, aber dazu wird es kaum kommen.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



> Da werden scheinbar Fische aus Kanälen und Seen nicht einfach  mitgenommen, sondern finden über Verkauf ihren Weg in kommerzielle  Anlagen.



Wird auch in D oft gemacht. Allerdings nicht nur in kommerzielle Anlagen.

In Frankreich ist in vielen Gewässern die Entnahme, das Hältern und der Transport von Karpfen ab einer bestimmten Größe verboten.

In D wird es schwierig werden, eine rechtliche Handhabe zu finden. Da bleibt oft nur die moralische Keule. In der "Szene" wird natürlich immer betont, dass Umsetzen eigentlich ein No-Go ist.

Wenn man das Umsetzen öffentllich verurteilt, sollte man aber auch selber lieber nicht in Gewässern fischen, in denen ein großer Teil umgesetzer Fische schwimmt, sonst würde es m.E. schon etwas scheinheilig wirken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich will das Umsetzen bzw. den Klau von Karpfen alles andere als gutheißen. Es ist ganz klar verboten.



In dieser Absolutheit ist deine Aussage einfach falsch. Wenn ein Angler mit gültigem Erlaubnisschein einen gefangenen Karpfen lebend mitnimmt und in seinen Gartenteich setzt, kann man ihn bestenfalls wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz belangen, nicht aber wegen des Umsetzens. Vielleicht verstößt er noch gegen die jeweilige Gewässerordnung, aber selbst dann ist es weder Diebstahl noch Wilderei. 

Im Ausland sieht das natürlich teils anders aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Was ich ziemlich seltsam finde:

Es handelt sich dabei ja offenbar um z. T. bildlich (und evtl. auch noch namentlich) mehrfach bekannte Großfische mit sehr markantem Aussehen (das schließe ich jedenfalls aus dem verlinkten Artikel).

Die tauchen dann buchstäblich in einer anderen Ecke wieder auf - und werden wiederum "vorgezeigt" (andernfalls käme das ja dann nicht raus).

Jegliche "Geheimhaltung" also quasi vollkommen ausgeschlossen, das kommt doch allein schon aus "Vorzeigegründen" dann 100%-ig raus

--> man baut ja auch nicht die Golden Gate Bridge ab, spannt sie ne Woche später in Prag über die Moldau und hofft dann, dass das keiner merkt.

Oder lässt sich nen Picasso ausm Museum entwenden, postet dann nen Tag später seine Wohnzimmerwand mit dem Teil auf FB und wundert sich dann, was das SEK im Treppenhaus vor der Tür will

--> diverse Kunstwerke gelten gemeinhin als unverkäuflich, drum klaut die keiner (es sei denn, es wird ein völlig durchgeknallter Privatsammler mit fünf Tarnnamen, unglaublich Kohle und durch ne Privatarmee hermetisch abgeriegeltem Anwesen gefunden, s. u.; solche Typen sind aber allgemein ziemlich selten und zudem nur recht schlecht "erreichbar" = kein echter Markt mit regelmäßigen Absatzmöglichkeiten).

Für mich macht diese Fischklauerei daher schon aus logischen Gründen keinerlei Sinn - das würde doch nur bei absoluter (!!!) Geheimhaltung = Für-immer-unsichtbar-Wegsperren funktionieren.

Wobei genau solche Geheimhaltung dem Zweck des Fischklaus = Vorzeigegründe nach Wiederfang (und evtl. auch weiteres Geldverdienen durch Inaussichtstellen desselben) doch eigentlich exakt entgegensteht.

Oder gibt es jetzt schon für Fische irgendwelche verrückten Privatsammler, bei denen so ein Viech dann quasi für immer "verschwindet", um dem neuen "Besitzer" dann Exklusivdruffabrubbeln bis ins Grab zu garantieren?


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Tja ... who the f*ck cares?!
Wenns aus meinem Privatteich geschieht ist das halt Diebstahl. Ansonsten kennt das Geltungsbedürfnis mancher Kollegen anscheinend keine Grenzen, aber mich interessiert das jedenfalls nicht.
... ob die Fische nun von jemandem entnommen und gegessen werden oder in seinen Privatteich verfrachtet werden ... #c


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Mich auch nicht. Finde das nur - neutral festgestellt - aus genannten Gründen generell  vollkommen gegen jede Logik. Egal bei welcher Fischart.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder gibt es jetzt schon für Fische irgendwelche verrückten Privatsammler, bei denen so ein Viech dann quasi für immer "verschwindet"?



Natürlich gibts die. Mein Nachbar ist da gut verdrahtet und kennt Eigentümer von privaten Angelgewässern, wo nur der Besitzer und gute Freunde fischen. Da werden auch Fotos gemacht, die wird aber niemand je öffentlich sehen. Er hat mir einmal seine Fotoserie gezeigt. Alter Schwede ... und vieles an Privatteichen gefangen. Und wer glaubt, dass die 20kg-Fische, die da drin schwimmen, alle selbst aufgezogen wurden, darf gern weiter träumen. |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Öha, wieder was gelernt (bin Normalsterblicher, kenne so Typen nicht). Aber so gesehen dann auch in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt verwunderlich (man kann ja generell so ziemlich alles kaufen, wenn man es denn kaufen kann).

Auf "Amateurlevel" ohne "professionelle" und strikte Geheimhaltung mit Hirn dürfte das aber trotzdem gewaltig nach hinten losgehen - sonst würde da ja wohl nix rauskommen.

Also offenbar nix, was sich für gewöhnliche Öffentlich-Geltungssüchtige (insbesondere mit geringerer intellektueller Aufstellung) ohne Elitekreis-Vernetzung empfiehlt.


----------



## PAFischer (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Verstehe gerade das Problem (zumindest in D) nicht.

Wenn ich hier in Deutschland einen nicht geschonten Fisch fange, darf ich den auch entnehmen.

Hätte ich jetzt Zuhause einen großen Weiher und ich setze den da rein, kann mir doch niemand ans Bein pinkeln. Ob der Fisch jetzt abgeschlagen in der Kühltruhe liegt, oder lebendig in meinem Weiher. Aus dem vorherigen Gewässer ist er so oder so raus.

Bei Handel sieht das wieder anders aus, da dieser verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Problem z. B.  bei uns am Neckar wäre, dass da im Erlaubnisschein grundsätzlich jedes hältern (>> ergo auch transportieren) verboten ist.

Wie immer bei solchen Dingen muss man sich da durchs jeweilige Landesrecht mit den dazugehörenden Verordnungen und Verwaltungsvorschriften kämpfen, dazu Verbands- Vereins- und Gewässerordnung etc. beachten - pauschal kann man da wieder mal nix sagen..

Dass diverse Fische interessante Reisen ohne Reisebüro antreten (auch immer wieder große Waller, Hechte und Zander), das hört man schon immer wieder munkeln...

In wie weit da immer was dran ist?

Bin gespannt, ob die Carpzillas wenigstens etwas Licht ins Karpfendunkel bringen können...


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Naaaaaja ... in D wirst du rechtlich ein Problem kriegen jemandem zu erklären wie du einen 40pfd Fisch denn artgerecht gehältert und transportiert hast  
Moralisch gesehen hast du mMn nichts zu befürchten #h


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ein 50 Pfd. Fisch in einem Pay Lake ist Kapital und der kostet Geld, richtig gutes Geld. Und wenn es um Geld geht, enden Freundschaften und die Spiele beginnen...mit all ihren Schattenseiten. Was gibt es da also zu rätseln?


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Verstehe gerade das Problem (zumindest in D) nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich hier in Deutschland einen nicht geschonten Fisch fange, darf ich den auch entnehmen.
> 
> ...



Im ersten Fall hat man dann maximal einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzrecht getan. 

Nun ja viele Vereine erlauben nur Eigenbedarf der Fänge und keinen Verkauf oder schließen gar jegliche gewerbliche Nutzung aus.
Schwierig wird es wenn für einzelne Großfische gewaltige Summen angeboten werden und man erwartet das die Fänger sich nicht verleiten lassen.
In meiner Ecke gibt es nur ein Gewässer wo Karpfen von 20 Kg gefangen wurden und das sollen 3-4 Tiere sein die dort leben.
Sollte Jemand die fangen und verkaufen, würde Ihm das viele Feinde machen, die dann unter Ihm leiden und sich Ihre Träume daheim nicht mehr erfüllen können.
Nur würde das vermutlich gar keiner Mitbekommen.
 Mehr als Ausschluss und ein geringes Vergehen gegen den Tierschutz würde Ihm so oder so nicht drohen.
Ich denke auch nicht das das Finanzamt Ihn dann verfolgen wird.
 Lediglich die Wut der Anderen, könnte Ihn etwas ärgern.

Ergo haben wir meist keine Antwort darauf, wenn für einzelne Fische sehr viel Geld geboten wird.
Bei uns geht es noch, weil er danach sehr weit fahren müsste um überhaupt noch zu angeln. Je mehr man verlieren könnte, desto Eher fürchtet man sich davor. 

Aber mal im Ernst, für solche Summen sind viele bereit Schlimmeres zu tun und selbst Gefängnisstrafen in Kauf zu nehmen.
Andere sind umgekehrt bereit für den Fang solcher Fische viel Geld zu zahlen.
Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, das sich die Betreiber solcher Teiche mit den so erworbenen Fischen alle Krankheiten holen, die man Ihnen nur wünschen kann.

Weiter bleibt zu hoffen das die Spezis Ihre Geheimnisse für sich behalten, Ihre Lieblinge werden es Ihnen danken, nicht verschleppt zu werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Problem z. B.  bei uns am Neckar wäre, dass da im Erlaubnisschein grundsätzlich jedes hältern (>> ergo auch transportieren) verboten ist.
> 
> Wie immer bei solchen Dingen muss man sich da durchs jeweilige Landesrecht mit den dazugehörenden Verordnungen und Verwaltungsvorschriften kämpfen, dazu Verbands- Vereins- und Gewässerordnung etc. beachten - pauschal kann man da wieder mal nix sagen..



Die rechtlich interessante Frage ist doch hierbei, in welchem Rahmen Fischereigesetz und Gewässerordnung überhaupt noch für den Abtransport eines Fisches relevant sind. Das ist ja kein Hältern im Rahmen des Angelvorgangs und der Abtransport kann sogar durch eine völlig andere Person erfolgen.

Wenn jemand vom Fischhändler lebende Karpfen kauft und diese transportiert, unterliegt er doch auch nicht dem Fischereigesetz.

Anders sieht das natürlich aus, wenn die Gewässerordnung z.B. die Tötung der gefangenen Fische vorschreibt. Aber auch dann handelt es sich weder um Diebstahl noch um eine andere Straftat.


----------



## blablabla (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Wenn man jemanden auf frischer Tat erwischt, Fotos machen kann usw. wird man schon einen rechtlichen Verstoss konstruieren können bzw. kommt dann auch raus wo man den Fisch hin verkaufen wollte. 
 Doch man wird kaum jemanden jemals dabei erwischen.


----------



## Rheinangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Da lässt sich ohne Ende diskutieren - ob erlaubt oder nicht erlaubt. Der Inhaber "des bestohlenen Gewässers" wird not amused sein...., wobei er wiederum nicht viel meckern darf. Denn ein gefangener, maßiger Fisch gehört in Deutschland ja sowieso abgeschlagen, was dem Inhaber des Gewässers sicherlich genauso wenig gefallen würde. Das ist aber wieder ein ganz anderes, viel diskutiertes Thema. 

Für mich sind die typischen, Gewässer mit Ruten zu-pflasternden, Karpfenangler insgesamt schon eine schwer zu verstehende Spezies. 
Sorry - ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich kann den Antrieb dieser Art der Angelei persönlich nicht nachvollziehen....

Wer Fische dann noch aus dem einen Gewässer weg fängt, damit er sie eine Woche später an einem anderen Gewässer nochmal neu fängt, hat für mich schwer einen am Helm. 
Es würde mir persönlich keinerlei Freude bereiten, ein und denselben Fisch zum x-ten Mal, vielleicht ein paar Gramm schwerer oder leichter, zu fangen.#d

Thema Trophäenfischerei - auch schon mehrfach, höchst emotional diskutiert....


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn jemand vom Fischhändler lebende Karpfen kauft und diese transportiert, unterliegt er doch auch nicht dem Fischereigesetz.




Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch so ist, aber so einfach ist das nicht mehr.

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php



Wir geben keine lebenden mehr raus, nur noch beliefern.

Auch Private können bei Anzeigen von Petra xxx und falschem Transport einen aufn Sack kriegen.Selbst wenn jemand Goldfische beim Baumarkt kauft und xxx zeigt ihn an wegen falschen Transport Leid etc, wird diesem Nachgegangen. 


Nicht umsonst musste ich Lehrgänge und co dafür absolvieren,die Eu macht's möglich.


----------



## blablabla (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Das Thema an sich find ich zwiespältig..

 Als Angler der an großen öffentlichen Gewässern auf Karpfen fischt finde ich es natürlich be...sch en das mühsam erkämpfte Großfische umgesetzt werden. 

 Gleichzeitig liegt es völlig auf der Hand dass der Paylake Boom eine Nachfrage  erzeugt,  die  sicher nicht nur  mit extra dafür groß gezogenen Fischen bedient wird.


----------



## PAFischer (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ich glaube, dass man beim Transport wenig machen kann, sonst hätte jeder Berufsfischer riesen Ärger. Hier werden die Fische meist auch lebend in großen Wannen transportiert.


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass man beim Transport wenig machen kann, sonst hätte jeder Berufsfischer riesen Ärger. Hier werden die Fische meist auch lebend in großen Wannen transportiert.



Darum verlangen sie ja von uns Lehrgänge etc.nicht in jedem BL aber es wird immer mehr an Vorschriften.

Und Wannen Kübel...ist das Transportbehältniss nicht groß genug kein Sauerstoff usw.kann man wegen dem TSG schon einen drauf kriegen.Dafür braucht es nur einen xxx Kläger.

Hinzu kommt Ausbringen Gebietsfremder Arten Seuchen usw usw.wie gesagt es brauch nur nen "fähigen" Kläger.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch so ist, aber so einfach ist das nicht mehr.
> 
> https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php
> 
> ...



Das hat aber alles nichts mit dem Fischereigesetz zu tun, sondern mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



blablabla schrieb:


> Wenn man jemanden auf frischer Tat erwischt, Fotos machen kann usw. wird man schon einen rechtlichen Verstoss konstruieren können bzw. kommt dann auch raus wo man den Fisch hin verkaufen wollte.
> Doch man wird kaum jemanden jemals dabei erwischen.


 
 Vergiss das mit dem Recht, der hat sich seinen Fang angeeignet und sich dann nachfolgend nicht ganz korrekt verhalten.
 Kann sein das er gegen Auflagen und Tierschutzbestimmungen geringfügig verstoßen hat.

 Wenn Du Richter wärst, hättest Du dann nicht gar Verständnis das Er den Fisch nicht essen mag und Ihn lieber für einige Tausend € lebend verkauft?
 Das sind Summen die durchaus eine sinnvolle Begründung für Lebendhälterung sein könnten.|bigeyes
 Rechtlich ist das nur ein beliebiger Fisch, also nichts anderes als wenn jemand einen Fisch für seinen Gartenteich mit nimmt.
 Wenn einige Tausend € kein Grund sind, einem Einzelnen Fisch nicht völlig korrekt zu behandeln, dann sollten wir Alle uns ganz warm anziehen.


 Was Du einem Richter aber weniger erklären könntest wäre fangen , hältern und nachfolgendes späteres Zurücksetzen.


 Wie geschrieben, Wir haben keine Antworten auf so etwas.
 Weil Karpfen Nahrung sind und Angeln der Nahrungsnutzung zu dienen hat.....
 Einzig die Betrachtung das sich Einzelne auf Kosten Anderer bereichern ist dabei verwerflich.
 Es ist halt rücksichtslos oder eben menschlich...


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das hat aber alles nichts mit dem Fischereigesetz zu tun, sondern mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.



Richtig ich wollte nur Aufzeigen das es eben nicht mehr so einfach ist Fische zu transportieren ohne in Gefahr zu laufen.

In wie weit man jetzt noch das Fischereigesetz damit einbeziehen kann,hängt wohl auch von Fall und BL Besitzer Verein..etc.ab. 





Ps: So wie es aussieht werden bei dem nächsten Schritt zum Wohle der Tiere wieder neue Regeln kommen und neue Lehrgänge und co. 

|wavey:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Problem z. B.  bei uns am Neckar wäre, dass da im Erlaubnisschein grundsätzlich jedes hältern (>> ergo auch transportieren) verboten ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wo kein Kläger... Mir ist es zum Beispiel noch nicht untergekommen, dass es mal mehr als eine Ermahnung für das Hältern (Bspl. Köfi) gab. Die Konstellation muss man erstmal schaffen: Zeuge(n) oder vergleichbare Beweislage, Klageführer, am Ende dann noch ein Urteil. Gängig behaupte ich jetzt mal, ist nichts davon.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Wir brauchen doch auch nicht drüber spektakulieren, was wäre in Deutschland, in dem Bericht geht es um *Frankreich*.
Da geht es um eine andere Gesetzgebung und hier in aller erster Linie um ein Eigentumsdelikt.
Der Betreiber ( und nur dieser) hat das Sagen.
Es ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dort ausgewiesene deutsche Karpfen ihr Unwesen treiben, unter der Hand wird ja viel gemunkelt und das Kleingeld für so einen Fisch ist auch nicht  ohne.
Letztendlich handelt es sich um kommerzielle Seen, die auch in keinster Weise mit unseren FoPu`s vergleichbar sind.
Es gibt auch Seen, da gibt es Wartelisten, teilweise auf Jahre ausgebucht und da springen einem die Fische auch nicht in den Kescher, weder 3 kilo noch 30 Kilo und trotzdem werden dort für die Woche 500 € gezahlt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen doch auch nicht drüber spektakulieren, was wäre in Deutschland, in dem Bericht geht es um *Frankreich*.


Siehe letzter Absatz in deren Bericht - sie wären auch in Deutschland dran an solchen Geschichten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dabei:
> Am Ende des Artikels weisen sie darauf hin, dass auch "deutsche Fälle wieder aufgerollt werden würden - Fischdiebe könnten sich warm anziehen."


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen doch auch nicht drüber spektakulieren, was wäre in Deutschland, in dem Bericht geht es um *Frankreich*.



Ganz genau. Und es geht auch nicht um irgendwelchen formaljuristischen Kleindreck, weil ein Hanswurscht einen Satzer für seinen depperten Gartenteich im Kübel transportiert. 

Es geht um eine kleine, aber bestens vernetzte "Organisation", die ganz gezielt Großfische aus einfachst zugänglichen Gewässern entnimmt, um sie dann zum "Sonderpreis" an ganz bestimmte Anlagenbetreiber zu verscheuern. Es geht nur ums Geld. Sozusagen um Zwangsprostitution im Karpfenpuff.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Sry, hab ich wohl überlesen.
Es gibt D aber auch schon in einigen BL die Einrichtung des Fangfensters und die Betreiber solcher Seen ( die es ja auch bei uns gibt) wissen relativ genau, wer wann was gefangen hat und kontrollieren sehr oft
Allerdings wird hier sicher die Ahndung eine andere sein

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



> sie wären auch in Deutschland dran



Also ich lese nirgendwo, dass Carpzilla selber ermittelt.

Nur, dass sie beobachten und berichten wollen.

Verhindern ließe sich die Geschichte m.E. nur, wenn solche Fälle bekannt gemacht würden und die entsprechenden Gewässer dann auch boykottiert würden.  Egal on In D oder in F oder sonstwo.

Da könnten dann auch manche Szenegrößen, Teamangler etc. mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, sonst würde es unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Die schreiben Recherche - das ist ermitteln..
Nicht im juristischen, sondern im faktischen Sinne..


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Und es geht auch nicht um irgendwelchen formaljuristischen Kleindreck, weil ein Hanswurscht einen Satzer für seinen depperten Gartenteich im Kübel transportiert.
> [...]



Doch - genau um solchen juristischen Kleindreck gehts, wenn jemand Fische umsetzt.
Und hier die große Moralkeule zu schwingen nur weil es hier plötzlich um "wertvolle Fische" und "organisierte Kriminelle" gehen soll finde ich absolut übertrieben ...


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

OT: Nein, man muss in D nicht jeden maßigen Fisch abschlagen!


Zum Thema:
Dass Angler so horrende Summen bezahlen, um einen dicken Fisch zu fangen (500 € pro Woche) und dass deswegen organiserte Fischschmuggelbanden losziehen, um dicke Karpfen für mehrere Tausend € zu verkaufen|bigeyes!
Würde mich mal für Eure Info-Quellen interessieren.

Solange es einen Markt für solche Bedürfnisse gibt, gibt es auch "Dienstleister", die sowas tun.
Das ,was im Angelbereich läuft, ist da zum Glück noch relativ harmlos (aber dennoch verwerflich) verglichen mit anderen Sachen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Dass Angler so horrende Summen bezahlen, um einen dicken Fisch zu fangen (500 € pro Woche) und dass deswegen organiserte Fischschmuggelbanden losziehen, um dicke Karpfen für mehrere Tausend € zu verkaufen|bigeyes!
> Würde mich mal für Eure Info-Quellen interessieren.



Ich erinnere mich an einen Beitrag irgendwo im Netz (Spiegel.de ?) über ein Karpfenpuff in Ungarn mit mehreren +25kg-Fischen drin, wo der Kunde für die Tageskarte irgendwas um die 100 € und für die Wochenkarte um die 500 € auf den Tisch legen musste. Vielleicht hat noch jemand den Link.

Und da gibt's sicher mehr davon.

Was zahlt man eigentlich an den großen französischen Pay Lakes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was zahlt man eigentlich an den großen französischen Pay Lakes?


an dem, an dem wir die Videos gedreht haben, nen 10er am Tag.
Sind die einzigen, wo ichs sicher weiss ;-)


[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]

[youtube1]LDPcdh3tas8[/youtube1]


----------



## Wochenendangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an einen Beitrag irgendwo im Netz (Spiegel.de ?) über ein Karpfenpuff in Ungarn mit mehreren +25kg-Fischen drin, wo der Kunde für die Tageskarte irgendwas um die 100 € und für die Wochenkarte um die 500 € auf den Tisch legen musste. Vielleicht hat noch jemand den Link.



Moin,
 das wäre dieser hier:
http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

https://lacatac.wordpress.com/tag/carp-smuggling/

Karpfenschmuggel vom Festland nach Großbritannien scheint tatsächlich größere Ausmaße anzunehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> das wäre dieser hier:
> http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/



Danke, genau der war es wohl.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Das Thema Kapfen umsetzen ist, wenn man es mal im Detail betrachtet durchaus etwas komplizierter und ziemlich vielschichtig. 

Auf der einen Seite, finden Paylakes derzeit große Nachfrage. Sie bieten einfach ideale Bedingungen sein Hobby (modernes Karpfenangeln) auszuüben. 
Am Vereinssee darf man oftmals kein Zelt aufstellen, nicht mit dem Boot auslegen, kein Feuer machen, nicht vorfüttern, keine Boilies verwenden, kein Echolot benutzen, man muss beim zurücksetzen aufpassen, die Stellen sind belegt und und und. 
Beim Paylake kann man in aller Ruhe angeln. Hinzukommt dass man natürlich in vielen solcher Anlagen noch dazu die Chance auf tolle Fische hat. 
Man kann dazu jetzt stehen wie man will, aber es gibt diese Angebote deshalb weil es auch Leute gibt die ein, zumindest für mich, nachvollziehbares Interesse haben dort zu angeln. 

Jetzt ist das Problem an der Sache, dass die großen Fische die in Paylakes schwimmen nicht einfach vom Himmel fallen. Die "ehrenwerten" Privatseebesitzer kaufen die großen Fische vom Züchter an.
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, kann ich berichten dass es zumindest in Süddeutschland mitunter ziemlich schwierig ist wirkliche Ausnahmefische zu bekommen. 
Mit etwas Erfahrung und Kontakten kann man Fische der 20 Pfund-Klasse regulär beim Züchter besorgen. D.h. der Züchter hat die Fische ein paar Jahre mit durchgefüttert und verkauft sie nun. 

Sobald es in Regionen über 25 oder 30 Pfund geht, gibt es beinahe keinen regulären Markt mehr. Das liegt daran, dass ein Karpfen in einem üblichen Karpfenteich also flach, warm, relativ wenig natürlich Nahrung, dichter Besatz usw. dieses Gewicht nur sehr schwer erreichen kann.

Karpfen dieser Größenordnung kann man meistens, nur von Privatleuten kaufen. Zum Beispel wenn eine Pachtgemeinschaft "aufgelöst" wird. Die Preise die man dann pro Kilo bezahlen muss liegen so ab 10€ aufwärts. Je größer die Fische werden, desto geringer ist auch das Angebot und desto teurer werden sie.
Genau hier liegt dann aber schon, der erste Stolperstein. Man weiß nicht woher die Fische aus dem See der aufgelöst werden soll, ursprünglich stammen. Also auch jemand der ganz bewusst die Fische nicht klauen, sondern kaufen möchte läuft Gefahr dass er eben geklaute Fische für viel Geld kauft und das Geschäft somit unfreiwillig unterstützt. 
Natürlich besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass die Seegemeinschaft die Karpfen über Jahre hinweg so groß gefüttert hat. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das in den wenigsten Fällen so ist. 

Wenn man einerseits viele tolle Karpfengewässer haben möchte, und auf der anderen Seite Umsetzen strikt ablehnt kann ich das zwar absolut nachvollziehen, fürchte aber dass das in der Realität sehr schwierig wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ganz schön kaputt und pervertiert diese Carp Hanta Szene!
Da schwingt sich eine Plattform der Wasserschwein-Poser zur moralischen Instanz auf und will "Ermitteln" ?
Dabei muss doch jedem klar sein, dass die Fische welche zur Drillfreude für zahlende Angler (mag diese Typen eigentlich gar nicht Angler nennen!) bereit gehalten werden, doch irgendwo herkommen müssen und sicherlich nicht im Gewässer abgewachsen sind!
Für den Fisch wird es im Ergebnis egal sein, ob er nun von einem Züchter oder sonstiger Person zum Angelzirkus verbracht wurde.
Er wird zum Sportgerät für Typen die einen Fotobeweis brauchen!

Weiter vorn machte man sich noch Gedanken über den fachgerechten Transport solcher "Entführungsopfer".
Nur so neben bei, einen Karpfen kann man problemlos in einige nasse Handtücher gewickelt, bis zu einer Stunde transportieren, man braucht also nicht mal einn Behältnis!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ganz schön kaputt und pervertiert diese Carp Hanta Szene!
> Da schwingt sich eine Plattform der Wasserschwein-Poser zur moralischen Instanz auf und will "Ermitteln" ?
> Dabei muss doch jedem klar sein, dass die Fische welche zur Drillfreude für zahlende Angler (mag diese Typen eigentlich gar nicht Angler nennen!) bereit gehalten werden, doch irgendwo herkommen müssen und sicherlich nicht im Gewässer abgewachsen sind!
> 
> Jürgen



Prima Jürgen. Du hast dich bestens vom Prinzip der pauschalen Verurteilung vereinnahmen lassen. Alles auch noch schön mit entsprechenden Kraftausdrücken garnieren. Das machst du ausgezeichnet und vor allem so glaubhaft. Hauptsache du machst immer alles richtig, du Quell der Vollkommenheit.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ach weißt du Andal, meine Meinung muss nicht immer mehrheitsfähig sein!

Übrigens hatten wir an unserem Gewässer bereits vor ca.15 Jahren den Diebstahl von Karpfen.
Ein junger ambitionierter Hanta fing die Fische im Vereinsgewässer und trug sie nur ungefähr 20m in den nächsten Baggersee wo er auch Mitglied im Verein war!
Er flog darauf hin bei uns raus und ist aber inzwischen, nach 10 Jahren Pause, wieder Mitglied geworden.
Der Typ ist in der Szene bekannt und glänzt auch in diversen Tube Videos mit seine Heldentaten!
Mir persönlich war es egal das er die dicken Karpfen umgesetzt hat, aber son paar andere Kollegen haben dies als Diebstahl gesehen!

Jürgen


----------



## gambinho (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



racoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand einfach nur jemand die Fische entnommen. Ist das in Frankreich verboten ? In Deutschland nicht. Verwerflich (und verboten) ist der Verkauf, klar. Aber die Entnahme ? Wegen was soll da ermittelt werden ? Da müssen die Initiatoren aufpassen, damit es kein Eigentor wird.


Würde rein interessenhalber mal zu gerne sehen, was passiert wenn jemand so einen Fisch abschlägt, um ihn zu verspeisen:q


----------



## Justsu (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Also zuerstmal betrachte ich diese "Karpfenklauerei" auch als ziemliche Auswüchse einer gewöhnungsbedürftigen Szene.

Für mich persönlich käme ein Paylake niemals in Frage, mir gefallen schon abgeschlossene Gewässer wie kleine und mittlere Baggerseen nicht besonders, insbesondere wenn dort ein gewisses Aufkommen von Karpfenanglern herrscht. 

Rechtlich sehe ich das sehr ähnlich wie viele hier, zumindest in D wäre da außer Tierschutz wg. Hältern/Transport und vll. noch Verkauf von geangelten Fischen wenig zu machen. Diebstahl wäre es ganz sicher nicht, wenn ich für das Gewässer, wo ich den Karpfen entnehme eine Erlaubnis habe. Damit habe ich ja auch ein Aneignungsrecht an den gefangenen Fischen.

Moralisch sind diese "Machenschaften" sicherlich anders zu bewerten.

Aber mal ehrlich, die Vorstellung gefangene Großfische für x-tausend Euro zu verkaufen und womöglich damit am Ende auch noch seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten zu können, oder zumindest das "Taschengeld" kräftig aufzubessern, wäre schon verlockend! Und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht der einzige, der so denkt ;-)

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



> Würde rein interessenhalber mal zu gerne sehen, was passiert wenn jemand so einen Fisch abschlägt, um ihn zu verspeisen



Dann gibts ne Hexenjagd auf den Fänger:

http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mdk-rekordschuppi-abgeschlagen-2427.html



> Der Typ ist in der Szene bekannt und glänzt auch in diversen Tube Videos mit seine Heldentaten!



Deshalb finde ich die "Szene" ja so scheinheilig.

Einerseits empört man sich öffentlich über "Karpfenklau", fischt aber selber in Gewässern, wo die meisten Großfische auch schon ne längere Reise hinter sich haben.


----------



## daci7 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann gibts ne Hexenjagd auf den Fänger:
> 
> http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mdk-rekordschuppi-abgeschlagen-2427.html
> 
> ...



Entschuldige Bitte aber diesen Carpzilla-Laden kann doch keine geradeaus denkender Mensch ernst nehmen 
Von mir aus soll jeder angeln wie er will - ich bin selbst auch Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer und Fliegenfischer und wahrscheinlich "Plumsangler" - aber die Auswüchse die unser Hobby in manchen Bereichen annimmt sind schon recht bizarr und grotesk :m


----------



## -iguana (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann gibts ne Hexenjagd auf den Fänger:
> 
> http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mdk-rekordschuppi-abgeschlagen-2427.html
> 
> ...



 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann gibts ne Hexenjagd auf den Fänger:
> 
> http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mdk-rekordschuppi-abgeschlagen-2427.html
> 
> ...



Naja Markus unter einer Hexenjagd verstehe ich schon nochmal was anderes. Es ist eine enttäuschte Meinungsäußerung - das darf man schon zugestehen meine ich. 

Dennoch hast du im Bezug auf die Doppelmoral nicht ganz unrecht.

Man muss sich schon darüber klar sein, welche Folgen das eigene Handeln hat. Ich habe z.B. in mehreren Videos "Stellen" von mir veröffentlicht. Wenn da jetzt jemand sitzt, darf ich nicht auf diejenigen mit dem Finger zeigen, sondern muss mir schon bewusst sein, dass ich das selbst zu verantworten habe. 

Ähnliches gilt halt auch wenn man ausführlich Wissen wie man erfolgreich angelt preisgibt, und dann hinterher mit Unbehagen vernimmt, dass auch Leute dieses Wissen anwenden, von denen man es lieber nicht möchte. Damit muss man leben können - oder wie es ein nicht näher genannter Kollege von mir manchmal so schön sagt:

"Wem es in der Küche zu heiß ist, der darf nicht Koch werden wollen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> "Wem es in der Küche zu heiß ist, der darf nicht Koch werden wollen."


#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Was mich in dem gesamten Kontext wirklich ärgert, ist mal wieder der stammtischlerische Rundumschlag gegen ein ganz bestimmte Art zu angeln. Es wäre dementsprechend ja das gleiche, alle Spinnfischer in einem Topf mit dem Unwohlverhalten eines ganz bestimmten Guides und Celebs zu werfen, oder alle Forellenangler pauschal zu verurteilen, bloß weil die auch an kommerziellen Gewässern fischen gehen.

Wenn man nicht gerade ein Intellektuellendarsteller ist, sollte man das eigentlich schon differenziert betrachten und beschreiben können.


----------



## blablabla (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

#6#6

 Manchmal denke ich mir, nichts macht der deutsche Michel lieber als moralisieren. 
 Wie gesagt meine Sache sind Paylakes auch nicht aber ich verurteile die Leute auch nicht die dort angeln. 

 Mir ist eingefallen das ich neulich auf der Website eines deutschen "Paylakes" war. Der Betreiber hat dort geschrieben das er laufend grosse Karpfen zu kaufen sucht...|supergri


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Als erstes hauen wir die Karpfenangler raus aus unseren reihen,danach dann die Stipper,dann die Aalangler,danach die Spinner sowie alle Allrounder,die Fliegenfischer betreiben eh zuviel C&R,die Dorschangler sowieso...die müssen weg damit sich der Dorsch erhohlt......und deine Angelart Maxe geht mir schon lange auf'n Sack,dein Campingstuhl der 6er träger und deine ganze Art wie Du Angelst.....

*Die Petra und co. freut es das wir die Stigmantiesierung so schön unter uns vorantreiben.
*
Am Ende sind wir uns alle bewußt das Angeln egal wie man es Ausübt, nicht korrekt ist.


|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Naja Markus unter einer Hexenjagd verstehe ich schon nochmal was anderes. Es ist eine enttäuschte Meinungsäußerung - das darf man schon zugestehen meine ich.



Nach dem was mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, hatte der "Karpfenkiller" nach zerstochenen Reifen und Drohanrufen berechtigterweise Angst um seine Gesundheit. Da gehts hinter den Kulissen schon zur Sache und ich hab eine Vermutung, auf welcher Seite Carpzilla & Co. da stehen. Ich glaube, da geht einiges über Meinungsäußerungen hinaus. #h


----------



## blablabla (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Bei der Jagd die ich auch betreibe, gibt's noch krassere Auswüchse. Da hat vor ein paar Jahren ein Baron einen Weltrekordhirsch in Bulgarien geschossen und hinterher tauchten Fotos des Tieres in einem östereichischen Kleingatter auf, wo er aufgezogen wurde.  
 Ich glaube der Schütze hat dann die Reisefirma verklagt.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Justsu schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, die Vorstellung gefangene Großfische für x-tausend Euro zu verkaufen und womöglich damit am Ende auch noch seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten zu können, oder zumindest das "Taschengeld" kräftig aufzubessern, wäre schon verlockend! Und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht der einzige, der so denkt ;-)
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu


 
 Tja so ist das.
 Manch ein Spezi könnte so ein Vielfaches verdienen wie eine Berufliche Fachkraft.
 Vor allem ist das ja meist nebenbei, wie lange spart man für solche Summen.

 Böse könnte man sich nun fragen wie dumm Vereine sind, die Ihren Mitgliedern die Entnahme und das Töten von Großfischen aufzwingen...
 Anstatt Ihr Tafelsilber angemessen selbst zu verkaufen.

 Nicht wenige Bewirtschafter wollen ja die Großfische von Karpfen und Wels raus haben.
Dann wäre der Verkauf sicher oft vernünftiger als die Angler zu zwingen die dann zu verwerten.

 So ein Gedanke mag vielen falsch erscheinen, aber wäre bestimmt eine bessere Alternative als die Mülltonne, persönliche Bereicherung und Streit.

 Nebeneffekt wenn der Bewirtschafter Vorteile von Großfischen hat, wird er diese auch fördern, anstatt Menge wird dann Klasse interessant.
 Massenbesatz wird dann zum Nachteil, Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das selbst Karpfenspezis da auch Vorteile sehen, wenn Ihre Lieblinge im Wert steigen und größer werden.
 Ihr Wissen genutzt wird, es Gründe gibt Halbwüchsige zurück zu setzen und nur die nachwachsenden Riesen verkauft werden, die sie ja noch fangen müssten.
 Selbst mit Naturschützern könnte es da weniger Probleme geben, als wenn Gewässer mit Tausenden von Karpfen besetzt werden.

 Möglicherweise könnten da im Einzelfall fast alle gewinnen, abgesehen von einzelnen Extremisten.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nach dem was mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, hatte der "Karpfenkiller" nach zerstochenen Reifen und Drohanrufen berechtigterweise Angst um seine Gesundheit. Da gehts hinter den Kulissen schon zur Sache und ich hab eine Vermutung, auf welcher Seite Carpzilla & Co. da stehen. Ich glaube, da geht einiges über Meinungsäußerungen hinaus. #h



Spekulationen will ich nicht beurteilen.

Der Artikel ist eine legitime Meinungsäußerung die man auch kritisch sehen darf, aber er ist zumindest nach meiner Meinung definitiv keine "Hexenjagd".


----------



## daci7 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Es ist eine Sache wirklich groteske Auswüchse seines Hobbies zu kritisieren und eine andere stumpf über die Misstände in den eigenen Reihen hinweg zu sehen - für was der deutsche Michel da bekannt ist mag jeder selbst urteilen.
Natürlich sind nicht alle Karpfenangler ignorante Kriminelle, genau wie nicht alle Politiker Lobbyisten sind ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



blablabla schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Manchmal denke ich mir, nichts macht der deutsche Michel lieber als moralisieren.
> Wie gesagt meine Sache sind Paylakes auch nicht aber ich


Find ich klasse, dass es immer mehr Leute gibt, die weiter denken!
War schon immer mein Reden- nutzen, nicht verteufeln!
#6#6#6


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> _Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden.
> Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren.
> ...


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Gibt es eine grobe Tabelle, was für einen Marktwert welche Größe  hat?

Wenn es wirklich so extrem sein soll, dann würde sich das ja kommerziell für Zuchtteiche lohnen, nur ein paar Genkarpfen drin zu lassen.
Wäre auch weniger Arbeit.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



raubangler schrieb:


> Gibt es eine grobe Tabelle, was für einen Marktwert welche Größe  hat?
> 
> Wenn es wirklich so extrem sein soll, dann würde sich das ja kommerziell für Zuchtteiche lohnen, nur ein paar Genkarpfen drin zu lassen.
> Wäre auch weniger Arbeit.



Hi, eine komplette Marktübersicht wird es wohl kaum geben, hier aber mal ein Ansatz:
http://www.beauty-carps.de/preisliste

"Laichtiere" 10-14 kg zum Kilopreis von 12€...

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



jkc schrieb:


> "Laichtiere" 10-14 kg zum Kilopreis von 12€...



Für Großkarpfen über 20kg entwickelt sich der kg-Preis aber schnell in Richtung 20 €, teils darüber. Da wird dann aber auch nicht wirklich nach kg. bezahlt, sondern nach Fisch. Ich weiß von Interessenten an 20kg-Fischen, die bei Vereinen angeklopft haben und bereits waren, pro Fisch zwischen 400-500 € auf den Tisch zu legen. Bei Ausnahmefischen geht da sicher noch einiges mehr.


----------



## allround87 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

". Aus England haben wir Informationen, wie die internationale Fischmaffia vorgeht und welche Preise dort auf dem Schwarzmarkt für große Karpfen erzielt werden. So werden bis zu 12000 Pfund für einen Vierzigpfünder geboten… "

400-500€ kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber der Artikel nennt da ja ganz andere Preise.
Wenn man sich den potentiellen Verdienst von angeblich 10.000€ für einen Großfisch vor Augen hält, dann würde da wohl mancher schon schwach werden. 
Preise von Kois bewegen sich da ja nochmal ganz woanders...


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Hm,

also das für ein 40er soviel bezahlt wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Letztes Jahr an einem Puff in Frankreich der in englischer Hand ist: Eine zähe Woche, die 2 40+ Fische die bis Mitte der Woche gefangen wurden interessierten den Betreiber kaum, da einfach nicht werbewirksam - Da fängt es überhaupt erst bei 50Lbs an, und das ist dann die unterste Grenze, drunter zählt quasi nicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

So jetzt erst den Carpzilla-Artikel gelesen, da ich die Seite nicht sonderlich mag.
Ein Punkt sehe ich da etwas anders: "Wenn ein Betreiber legal Fische kaufe sei er aus dem Schneider" steht da ja sinngemäß; für mich allerdings trifft das nicht zu, ich sehe den definitiv in der Pflicht auf seriöse Handelspartner zu achten, selbst wenn er rechtlich keine Konsequenzen befürchten braucht.#d

Grüße JK


----------



## feko (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Eine Quittung wird wohl nicht ausgestellt werden


----------



## Justsu (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://lacatac.wordpress.com/tag/carp-smuggling/
> 
> Karpfenschmuggel vom Festland nach Großbritannien scheint tatsächlich größere Ausmaße anzunehmen.



Den Link jetzt erst gesehen, DANKE dafür! SEHR interessant!|bigeyes

Da ist ja tatsächlich die Rede von mafiösen Strukturen und Banden, die sich sonst mit Drogen- und Waffenschmuggel beschäftigen! 

Und Preise werden auch genannt: 
20kg: 8.000-12.000 Pfund
25kg: 15.000 - 20.000 Pfund
30kg+: "Name your price"

Das sind über 23.000 Euro für einen einzigen Fisch!!! Kaum zu glauben!|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Doch... aber nur wenn beschizzen wird, dann steckt sie im Rücken!


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

So ganz mag ich diese Summen nicht glauben. 
Wenn man annimmt, für 100€ oder 500€ dürfte dann ein Amateur auf einen Fisch von Neuwagenpreis angeln.


----------



## Justsu (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So ganz mag ich diese Summen nicht glauben.
> Wenn man annimmt, für 100€ oder 500€ dürfte dann ein Amateur auf einen Fisch von Neuwagenpreis angeln.



Auf der anderen Seite hat derjenige, der einen 25kg Fisch im Teich hat sicherlich ein großes "Verkaufsargument". 

Wenn Leute wirklich Summen im Bereich 500€/Woche zahlen, müsste dem Betreiber dieser Fisch nur etwa ein Jahr lang jede Woche nur einen weiteren Angler ans Gewässer "locken" (oder 46 zusätzliche Angler in einer Woche) und schon hätte sich der Fisch armortisiert... Vor dem Hintergrund, dass der Fisch ja x-mal gefangen werden kann und sicherlich in der Regel mehrere Jahre im Gewässer verbleibt (es sei denn, er wird vorher geklaut) finde ich das jetzt rein betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen gar nicht soooo abwegig...|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Hi,

für (unter) 500€/Woche beangelst Du Gewässer, wo mehrere Fische der Größenordnung 30-35-40kg+ neben vielen der 40+50 Pfd.-Klasse schwimmen. So eine Rechnung geht da irgendwie nicht auf.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für (unter) 500€/Woche beangelst Du Gewässer, wo mehrere Fische der Größenordnung 30-35-40kg+ neben vielen der 40+50 Pfd.-Klasse schwimmen. So eine Rechnung geht da irgendwie nicht auf.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich gebe zu, ich habe keine Ahnung von solchen Gewässern!

Gibt es so ein "Angebot" von Großfischen/Großfischgewässern denn auch in GB?
Der Schmuggelartikel bezog sich ja explizit auf die Preise, die auf der Insel gezahlt werden. Und das vor dem Hintergrund einer offentsichtlich schwierigen legalen Einfuhr wegen Seuchenbestimmungen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

würde die Rechnung nicht am Ende für irgendjemand aufgehen, würde keiner Karpfen durch die Gegend karren...
Weder in England, noch in Frankreich oder Deutschland...

Dazu braucht man keine schwäbische Hausfrau zu sein ;-))


----------



## jkc (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Justsu schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es so ein "Angebot" von Großfischen/Großfischgewässern denn auch in GB?
> ...



Hi, bestimmt, die ein oder andere Lieferung wird wahrscheinlich ja schon durchgekommen sein.

Ich denke eher nicht, ohne es sicher zu wissen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Mit Sicherheit sind genügend dieser Großfische in GB gelandet. Verfolgt man die Publikationen über die Fänge von großen Karpfen, wird oft und auffallend deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um "britische Fische" handelt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> würde die Rechnung nicht am Ende für irgendjemand aufgehen, würde keiner Karpfen durch die Gegend karren...
> Weder in England, noch in Frankreich oder Deutschland...
> 
> Dazu braucht man keine schwäbische Hausfrau zu sein ;-))



Wahrscheinlich fließt das ganze drumherum in die Rechnung mit ein. Gasthausmiete, Verpflegung und sonstiger Service. Wer sich unbedingt mit dem Foto eines Superkapitalen brüsten möchte und Geld genug hat, wird auch gerne deutlich mehr als 500€ die Woche zahlen.


----------



## Ansprechpartner (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

mahlzeit,
wo lebt ihr denn?
mfg


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Hier! :m

Wie ist das gemeint?

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Bei Lesen des Titels dachte ich erst, Thomas stellt irgendein Manga-Computerspiel vor...

Dabei geht es in der Tat



daci7 schrieb:


> ...um solchen juristischen Kleindreck, wenn jemand Fische umsetzt.
> Und hier die große Moralkeule zu schwingen nur weil es hier plötzlich um "wertvolle Fische" und "organisierte Kriminelle" gehen soll finde ich absolut übertrieben ...





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ganz schön pervertiert diese Carp Hanta Szene!
> Da schwingt sich eine Plattform der Wasserschwein-Poser zur moralischen Instanz auf und will "Ermitteln" ?
> Dabei muss doch jedem klar sein, dass die Fische welche zur Drillfreude für zahlende Angler bereit gehalten werden, doch irgendwo herkommen müssen und sicherlich nicht im Gewässer abgewachsen sind!
> Für den Fisch wird es im Ergebnis egal sein, ob er nun von einem Züchter oder sonstiger Person zum Angelzirkus verbracht wurde.





daci7 schrieb:


> Entschuldige Bitte aber diesen Carpzilla-Laden kann doch keine geradeaus denkender Mensch ernst nehmen
> Von mir aus soll jeder angeln wie er will - ich bin selbst auch Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer und Fliegenfischer und wahrscheinlich "Plumsangler" - aber die Auswüchse die unser Hobby in manchen Bereichen annimmt sind schon recht bizarr und grotesk :m



Ohne weitere Worte...#h




raubangler schrieb:


> Gibt es eine grobe Tabelle, was für einen Marktwert welche Größe  hat?



Die Nachfrage regelt den Preis, und der ist ist auch teilweise grotesk. Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.

Für einen Zwanzigpfünder werden hier z.B. schlappe 800 Euro aufgerufen. Für Fünfundzwanzigpfünder aufwärts sind die Preise dann anscheinend so schamlos, daß man die nur auf Nachfrage genannt bekommt.|bigeyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Das mit dem Fischklau gibt es doch schon ewig - schon in den 90ern sind Fische aus der Lahn in Vereinsgewässer "umgezogen" und aktuell gibt es dieses Phänomän immer noch.

Oder es wurden (vermutlich) von einem gewissen Klientel und (ehemaligen) Szenegrößen einige kapitale Fische aus dem einen Vereinsgewässer ins nächste Gewässer "umgezogen" und jetzt sind (vermutlich) die kleineren Fische dran weil der Verein auch viele Gastangelscheine an Kochtopfangler verkauft.
Und wo bekommt man die nächsten Fische günstig her? Natürlich da wo auch die anderen her kamen...

Oder es gibt an einem wirklich kleinen Gewässer nur wenige Karpfen, davon sind sehr, sehr wenige kapital. 
Komischweise wird keiner der Fische mehr gesehen - und das komischweise genau ab dem zeitpunkt wo es ein paar neue Vereinsmitglieder gibt.

Und auch wenn die Bilder von eventuell aufgestellten Wildkameras nicht als Beweis vor Gericht anerkannt werden - ich möchte nicht in der Haut eines ertappten "Fischdiebes" stecken...

Auch scheinen einige Fische auf dem Osterspayer Altarm den Weg in ein anderes Gewässer gefunden haben und das hat keine Verbindung zum Rhein - außer einer Strasse...
Die Flüsse hier hatten einige gute Fische zu bieten und bei einigen kann man es Aufgrund dem Selbstdarstellungswahn von bestimmten Anglern gut nachvollziehen das der Fisch vorher woanders geschwommen ist.
Nur hat die Sache eben einen Haken: wir wissen es, dieses Wissen ist aber nicht Gerichtsverwertbar, deswegen bleibt es auch bei "Vermutungen".

Anderes Beispiel: Ich bin auf Kontrollgang an einem Vereinsgewässer und mir fallen zwei Autos auf die falsch parken.
Eigentlich kein so großes Ding nur liegt der See in einem Trinkwasserschutzgebiet der Klasse II und wir haben sehr strenge Auflagen was die Nutzung dieses Gewässers angeht.

Ich schaue auf die Ladefläche und sehe ein paar Brocken Hundefutter und da machte es "Klick"...
Tage vorher hatten wir am See einige Großpackungen Hundefutter gefunden und die waren definitiv nicht von uns!!

Als ich mir grade Gedanken darüber mache, wem die Kfz (davon ein Offroader mit großen Kisten auf der offenen Ladefläche) gehören kommen die Besitzer aus den Hecken, einer davon in voller Tauchermontur.
Das übliche Procedere mit den Diskusionen nahm seinen Lauf...

Und dann war auch alles klar: die füttern einen Platz an und der Taucher schaut was sind da für Fische im See!
Und genau an diesem Platz fanden wir die Beutel und frische Fußspuren.
Die Ausrede er wolle nur mal so tauchen war absolut unglaubwürdig, denn der See ist sehr stark verkrautet und als Tauchrevier absolut ungeeignet zumal es an der Strecke vom 130km entfernten Wohnort des Tauchers ein paar Gewässer gibt wo das Tauchen einfacher und erlaubt ist.
Und wenn der Tauchplatz dann noch in einem sehr unzugänglichen Bereich des Gewässers liegt und man vorher drei andere Möglichkeiten hat um ans Wasser zu kommen...

Ein paar Tage später war der Taucher sogar bei uns im Laden und hat relativ einfaches Angelgerät in seinen Korb gepackt.
Als er mich gesehen hat, lies er den Korb stehen, verschwand aus dem Laden und hat direkt im Auto telefoniert.

Wir müssen es akzeptieren ob wir wollen oder nicht: es gibt Angler in der Szene die aus Fischgeilheit jedes Mittel recht ist um zu einem großen Fisch zu kommen und da ist Fischdiebstahl eine beliebte Methode.

Jeder weiß, solange man diese Leute nicht in Flagranti erwischt ist der Beweis nur sehr schwer zu erbringen und ob der dann noch Gerichtsfest ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.
Und es dürfte jedem von uns klar sein: trotz den teilweise erheblichen Futtermengen die in ein Gewässer eingebracht werden kann ein Gewässer nicht so viele kapitale Karpfen hervorbringen, die kommen von außen!

Ob auf legalem oder illegalem Weg sei mal dahingestellt.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es garantiert "gewisse Kreise" die sich vielleicht sogar darauf spezialisiert haben, Gewässer abzugrasen und Fische zu entnehmen. 
Dank der Intelligenz und der Mediengeilheit einiger Angler ist es ja auch möglich ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen wo es dicke Fische gibt.
Wenn es dann noch Gewässer sind wo man einfach in den Verein oder einfach an Tageskarten kommt und die man schwer überwachen kann kann ist es fast schon sicher sein was passiert.

Selbst in der Wallerszene gibt es solche schwarzen Schafe die merken das große Waller Geld bringen - entweder verkaufen sie die Fische an ein Hotel und am Tag danach berichtet die Tagespresse über den Fang und das der Fisch an ein Hotel (Name und Ort wurden genannt) verkauft wurde.
Dazu ein Bild des Wallers wo man ganz klar erkennt das er angeleint ist.
Oder sie verkaufen sie an Fischzüchter, auch hier gibt es mittlerweile erste Verdachtsmomente.

Und das selbst renomierte Hotels bzw Restaurants an einem touristisch gut erschlossenen Fluß in Deutschland Zander & Aal von Anglern aufkaufen weil die vom Berufsfischer zu teuer sind (bzw. er sie nicht veredeln und verkaufen darf), ist auch nur ein offenes Geheimnis.
Ich hätte da noch ein paar Sachen auf Lager wo es um Fischverkauf im großen Stil geht, allerdings würde das hier den Rahmen sprengen.

Also hat jede "Szene" ihre schwarzen Schaafe, es liegt nur an uns diese zu stellen oder es zu akzeptieren.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Spanendes Thema...

Das einzige was mich an der Diskussion auf Deutschland bezogen stört ist die Bezeichnung Fischdiebstahl.

Man kann nur etwas stehlen was Anderen gehört, Fische aber sind ungefangen frei . 
In dem Augenblick wenn so ein (ungeschützter) Fisch gefangen wird, entscheidet der Fänger ob er sich den aneignet oder nicht.
Was er damit macht ist seine Sache. 
Sollten Andere den Fisch vorher schon gefangen haben, haben sie auf Ihr Recht endgültig verzichtet.
Ich denke die Rechtslage ist da eindeutig, das ist kein Diebstahl, aber es wird unberechtigt Diebstahl unterstellt.

Selbst wenn da nur unter der Bedingung von C&R geangelt werden darf, oder die Großkarpfen geschützt sind, könnte ich mir Vorstellen, das ein Gericht Ihm den Fang als Eigentum zu spricht.(Sonst darf darauf nicht geangelt werden, was z.B in vielen Angelparks nicht ganz einfach ist)

Wenn die Auflagen sich quasi sittenwidrig gegen das Recht aufheben, kann man festlegen was man will, es zählt nicht.
In Deutschland darf man nur Angeln, um sich Fische anzueignen, nicht zum Spaß.
Ich denke aber man kann vertreten das Angler einer Gemeinschaft nur für den Eigenbedarf fischen ohne das gewerblich zum eigenen Vorteil nutzen zu dürfen.

Ich schreib das hier lieber mal, nicht das Einzelne denken das sie gegen solche Diebe einschreiten sollten.
Ganz schnell sind sie es eben, die Anderen die Rechte stehlen oder sie bedrohen.

Auch das eine der vielen Kleinigkeiten, die sich aus einer seltsamen Auslegung ergeben das deutsche Angler eben nur Angeln um die Fische zu nutzen.
In Frankreich und England, wird das etwas ganz Anderes sein.
Vermutlich hat man deshalb das Beispiel dieser Länder gebracht.


----------



## Ansprechpartner (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



jkc schrieb:


> Hier! :m
> 
> Wie ist das gemeint?
> 
> Grüße JK



Speziell das Karpfenangeln ist doch derart kommerzialisiert, dass mich solche Meldungen keineswegs überraschen, und wahrscheinlich nur die Spitze des Eisberges sind. Karpfen sind einfach zu Produkten geworden, über die sich sehr viel Geld generieren lässt. Der neuste Schrei zb. von Korda, die "distance sticks" sind ein schönes Beispiel für die Auswüchse dieses Wahns. Die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach so überflüssig wie ein zweites A....loch (sry), aber der Markt ist nunmal da, und Das Eine hätte ohne das Andere nicht funktioniert.

Gruss


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Ansprechpartner schrieb:


> Speziell das Karpfenangeln ist doch derart kommerzialisiert...


Ah ja... Spinnfischen auf Raubfische ist für dich dann wohl gemeinnützig!?



Ansprechpartner schrieb:


> Der neuste Schrei zb. von Korda, die "distance sticks" sind ein schönes Beispiel für die Auswüchse dieses Wahns.



Das sind sie vielleicht für dich. Das spricht deinem Kenntnisstand und deinen nachgesprochenen Pauschalverurteilungen, gesehen durch die Hassbrille, ja Bände!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Andal schrieb:


> Das sind sie vielleicht für dich....



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind das zwei Stöcke, die man in Abstand zueinander in den Boden steckt damit man die Angelschnur drumwickeln kann. Mit Licht oben dran für 70-80 Steine zu bekommen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ansprechpartner (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ah ja... Spinnfischen auf Raubfische ist für dich dann wohl gemeinnützig!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Nein, hab aber auch noch keinen mit ner Schubkarre rumlaufen sehen. :q

2. Ganz ehrlich... wer die kauft, will beschissen werden!

Eine Brille trage ich (noch) nicht!

Gruss


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Gibt's schon lange auch für feeder Angler, von preston z.b.http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1219266...dICFUIq0wod_p4LuQ%26srcrot%3D707-134425-41852

Ist also keine Erfindung der (pauschal) ach so bösen und perversen Karpfenangler


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Gibt's schon lange auch für feeder Angler, von preston z.b.http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1219266...dICFUIq0wod_p4LuQ%26srcrot%3D707-134425-41852
> 
> Ist also keine Erfindung der (pauschal) ach so bösen und perversen Karpfenangler



Reden wir hier über 2 einfache Stöcker im Boden wo die Entfernung des Platzes abgemessen werden via Umwickeln und Clip ?

Wo ist das denn jetzt pervers ? :q


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ja drüber reden wir. 

War nur ne kleine Anspielung auf den allgemeinen Verlauf des Themas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Ja drüber reden wir.
> 
> War nur ne kleine Anspielung auf den allgemeinen Verlauf des Themas.



Ich verstehe daran halt nicht mal die Kritik, machen die Sticks jetzt den Boden kaputt ? :q


----------



## Purist (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> machen die Sticks jetzt den Boden kaputt ? :q



Ich glaube es geht um die 80 Steine für so ein "High-Tech" Produkt.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Ich selbst hab nix gegen sowas. Im Gegenteil ich benutze selbst manchmal Banksticks zum ablängen. 

Es hat mich nur geärgert wie manche jede noch so kleine Gelegenheit nutzen um gegen Karpfenangler zu stänkern.

Deshalb konnt ich mir diesen kleinen Seitenhieb nicht verkneifen.

Da das aber nix mit Karpfen die unter mysteriösen Umständen umziehen zu tun hat muss man darüber an dieser stelle nicht weiter diskutieren.

Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Ist also keine Erfindung der (pauschal) ach so bösen und perversen Karpfenangler



Ich persönlich finde euch Brüder weder böse noch pervers.

Ich finde nur, daß ihr nicht alle Tassen im Schrank habt und sozial verwahrlost seid...


----------



## Chefkoch85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Auf irgend eine Weise haben wir doch alle nicht sämtliche Tassen im Schrank.

Als ernsthafter Ansitzangler muss man ja einen leichten Hang zu Verwahrlosung haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht um die 80 Steine für so ein "High-Tech" Produkt.



Ja gut, das mag dann jeder selbst für sich bestimmen, wo Geld keine Rolle spielt gibt es auch keine Diskussion um den Preis. Ich nehme 2 Banksticks auf 1 Meter Distanz und fertig ab.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Spanendes Thema...
> 
> Das einzige was mich an der Diskussion auf Deutschland bezogen stört ist die Bezeichnung Fischdiebstahl.
> 
> Man kann nur etwas stehlen was Anderen gehört, Fische aber sind ungefangen frei .


Nicht ganz (jedenfalls in Deutschland) - in einem geschlossene Gewässer gehört der Fisch ersteinmal dem Besitzer des Sees.

Im Fluss sieht die Sache anders aus, allerdings sieht die Gesetzgebung nur den Fang zum eigenen Verzehr vor und nicht den Fang zum Weiterverkauf.
Hinzu bewegt sich der Fänger, wenn das im größeren Stil gemacht wird, auch bestimmt im Rahmen eines steuerechtlichen Vergehens.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nicht ganz (jedenfalls in Deutschland) - in einem geschlossene Gewässer gehört der Fisch ersteinmal dem Besitzer des Sees.
> 
> Im Fluss sieht die Sache anders aus, allerdings sieht die Gesetzgebung nur den Fang zum eigenen Verzehr vor und nicht den Fang zum Weiterverkauf.
> Hinzu bewegt sich der Fänger, wenn das im größeren Stil gemacht wird, auch bestimmt im Rahmen eines steuerechtlichen Vergehens.



https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/960.html

Wobei der See dann auch als solches aus dem Gesetz hervorgehend Privat sein muss. Wenn es dieser nicht ist, dann sieht das mit dem Eigentum vom Fisch dort drinnen schlecht aus.

Gepachtet kann der See ja auch sein, was aber nicht bedeutet das es das Eigentum des Angelvereins ist, also Rechtlich ist die Kiste nicht so einfach, erst recht, wenn dort Zu.- Ablauf von kleinen Flüssen und Bächen ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Wert Hm,ist zwar OT aber bei den Preisen die für Großkarpfen aufgerufen werden tut sich mir gerade eine Geschäftsidee auf :vik:
Ich schaffe Platz für die kleinen Fische und verdien noch ein paar € und alles mit meinem Hobby.


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

... ganz im Ernst - wenn ich 'nen Abnehmer kennen würd für die Fische ... da würd man sich in 1-2 Nächten den Norwegentrip verdienen - das geht sonst nur im horizontalen Gewerbe, und dafür bin ich zu sozial verwahrlost ...
:m


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Hallo,

jetzt muss Thomas hier nur noch eine Rubrik erstellen ..... damit Angebot & Nachfrage sich auch finden.:g

VG
Wegi


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Nicht ganz (jedenfalls in Deutschland) - in einem geschlossene Gewässer gehört der Fisch ersteinmal dem Besitzer des Sees.
> 
> Im Fluss sieht die Sache anders aus, allerdings sieht die Gesetzgebung nur den Fang zum eigenen Verzehr vor und nicht den Fang zum Weiterverkauf.



 Seltsam, ich kenne das anders.
 Dem einen gehört das Grundstück und nicht einmal unbedingt auch das Fischereirecht.
 Fischereirecht=das Recht dort zu fischen und zu hegen.
 Wem gehört nun der ungefangene Fisch?

 In der Fischzucht ist das Anders, dort ist es Eigentum.
 Aber in einem See in der Regel nicht, Landesspezifisch mag es da Ausnahmen und Unterschiede geben.
 (Vielleicht als Hinweis, Da wo gesetzlichen Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten gelten, sind die Fische wohl eher kein Eigentum)


 Wenn Eigentümer den Fisch behalten wollen, dürfen sie eben dort nicht Angeln lassen.
 Denn dann vergeben sie ja das Recht das Andere sich Fische aneignen.
 Wobei Ich nicht verstehe wie du darauf kommst das diese Fänger (Angler) nur zum Eigenbedarf fischen dürfen, wenn man das nicht extra zur Bedingung macht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/960.html
> 
> Wobei der See dann auch als solches aus dem Gesetz hervorgehend Privat sein muss. Wenn es dieser nicht ist, dann sieht das mit dem Eigentum vom Fisch dort drinnen schlecht aus.
> 
> Gepachtet kann der See ja auch sein, was aber nicht bedeutet das es das Eigentum des Angelvereins ist, also Rechtlich ist die Kiste nicht so einfach, erst recht, wenn dort Zu.- Ablauf von kleinen Flüssen und Bächen ist.



In dem Moment wo der See jemanden "gehört" sind die Fische "Eigentum" des Besitzenden.

Ist ein geschlossenes Gewässer verpachtet, gehören die Fische in der Regel dem Pächter.

Der Begriff "Geschlossene Gewässer" ist auch erklärt - ergo besteht hier ein Eigentumverhältniss.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich kenne das anders.
> Dem einen gehört das Grundstück und nicht einmal unbedingt auch das Fischereirecht.
> Fischereirecht=das Recht dort zu fischen und zu hegen.
> Wem gehört nun der ungefangene Fisch?


Immer dem Pächter oder, wenn der See nicht verpachtet ist, dem Eigentümer.
Im Pachtfalle übergibt bzw. teilt der Eigentümer / Verpächter das Fischereirecht mit dem Pächter.

Es kann aber durchaus auch eine andere Gesetzeslage geben. Wer es genau wissen möchte, schaut einfach in die Landesfischereiverordnung des Bundeslandes in dem das Gewässer liegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

"Geschlossene" Gewässer wird da juristisch vereinfachend verwendet.

Es geht um den Unterschied zwischen (Fisch)Wilderei und Diebstahl.

In kleineren Gewässern (>>"geschlossene") in denen der Eigentümer in der Praxis problemlos an seine Fische gelangen kann - wie in einer Fischzucht z.B - und keine praktische Fluchtmöglichkeit für die Fische besteht (freie Zu/Abläufe etc.) wirds eher als Diebstahl gesehen, in "freien" Gewässern (wozu auch größere Seen zählen können wie z. B. große "Himmelsteiche" (auch ohne Zu/Abfluss)), bei denen man der Fische nicht so einfach bzw. gezielt habhaft werden kann, ist der Fisch sozusagen "herrenlos" und es ist dann kein Diebstahl, sondern eben Wilderei.

Aber ist eh wie immer bei der Juristerei dann eine Einzelfallentscheidung, mit meist högschd sachkundigen Staatsanwälten und Amtsrichtern, zudem noch immer (wie immer beim Angeln) Landesrechtabhängig...

Da zudem bei Entnahme von Karpfen zum Verkauf noch ganz andere Dinge eine Rolle spielen, die auch im Ernstfall strafrechtlich andere Konsequenzen haben können, ist das mit Diebstahl oder Wilderei eher ein "Nebenkriegsschauplatz", denke ich.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo der See jemanden "gehört" sind die Fische "Eigentum" des Besitzenden.
> 
> Ist ein geschlossenes Gewässer verpachtet, gehören die Fische in der Regel dem Pächter.
> 
> ...


 
 Man sollte vorsichtig sein Deiner Aussage zu trauen, aber das hast Du ja  am Ende quasi selbst in Frage gestellt.
 Ich hoffe das das Alle erkennen.

 Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere machen die Länder da große Unterschiede bei der Betrachtung was die Rechte der Eigentümer und der Fischereirechte geschlossene Gewässer betrifft.
 Aber egal, einiges ist hier recht gut aufgeführt:http://www.fischereiverein-euskirch...chtliches/Begriffe_aus_dem_Fischereirecht.pdf

Aber wie immer gilt, es da auf das Landesrecht zu blicken.
 Fischereilich sind da die Unterschiede so groß, wie beim Tierschutz zwischen Deutschland, England und Frankreich.

 @ Thomas
 Das ist eine in diesem Fall ganz wichtige Unterscheidung.
 Mag es sonst nur Fischdiebstahl und Schwarzfischerei abdecken.
 Hier aber fischt man berechtigt und eignet sich einen Fisch an, so wie vorgesehen.
 Für dieses Recht erwirbt man eine Angellizenz, b.z.w zu diesem  Zweck, werden Angellizenzen vergeben.
 Wer das nicht will und meint das nur unter der Bedingung von C&R gefischt werden darf, hat da etwas missverstanden.
 Ein solches Angeln ist in Deutschland nicht vorgesehen..

 Mag sein das gewerbliche Angelteiche da noch einen Vorteil haben, Sie könnten sich ja immer noch auf Eigentumsrechte im Sinne eingefriedeter Grundstücke und Fischzucht berufen.


----------



## C&R Martin (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Fische umsetzen... Das geht gar nicht.
Vor 18 Jahren war ich mal an einem Privaten Pool. Nie wieder!!!
Keine 3ha gross, und rießen Karpfen drin.
Der See bestand nur aus Schlamm und maximal 1,5 Meter Wasser drüber. Es befand sich keine natürliche Nahrung im Gewässer.
Der Besitzer fütterte täglich unmengen an Mais.
Woher stammen die Fische, fragte ich ihn.
Anfangs wollte er nicht darüber reden.
Aber nachden das Eis ein paar Tagen später gebrochen war meinte er: Er fängt sie in Slowenien und bringt sie mit!
:r


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



C&R Martin schrieb:


> Fische umsetzen... Das geht gar nicht.
> Vor 18 Jahren war ich mal an einem Privaten Pool. Nie wieder!!!
> Keine 3ha gross, und rießen Karpfen drin.
> Der See bestand nur aus Schlamm und maximal 1,5 Meter Wasser drüber. Es befand sich keine natürliche Nahrung im Gewässer.
> ...


 
 Wer meint das der Fang eines Fisches dort normales Angelgefühl  sei, meint sicher auch,
 im  Puff Liebe zu erleben.

 Mag sein das da einige Ihre Triebe ausleben, aber es ist halt nicht das Original.
 Sondern nur das teuer bezahlte Vorspielen eines Wunsches.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Antwort siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324980


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Andal schrieb:


> Antwort siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324980


 
 Alles Richtig.
 Trotzdem ist es in P&T Gewässer oder bei geführten Angeltouren oder als Angler beim Hochseefischen anders.

 Man braucht nicht mehr alles selbst zu können.
 Ein Teil dessen was den Erfolg ausmacht, haben andere sichergestellt.

 Ist wie in der Liebe, man erspart sich das Werben und bezahlt für den Sex.

 Daran ist auch nichts verwerfliches.
 Nur sollte man sich wegen der vielen Frauen nicht als guten Liebhaber oder Frauenschwarm verstehen.
 So sehe ich das auch beim Angeln, erfolgreiche Angler erkennt man nicht an den vielen tollen Fotos oder den dicksten Fischen.
 Sondern eher daran wo sie die fingen und unter welchen Umständen.
 Viele himmeln aber eher die Pornostars der Szene an.

 Was für ein Wunder das da dann Rekordpreise für den Einkauf der Hauptdarstellerinnen der Szene geboten werden.
 Wer die hat, zu dem Rennen die Anhänger einer komischen Szene.


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Sollte ich mal in den Genuss kommen einen dieser Fische zu fangen wird er waidgerecht geschlachtet und an die Hühner verfüttert! Aus ist der Zauber! #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal in den Genuss kommen einen dieser Fische zu fangen wird er waidgerecht geschlachtet und an die Hühner verfüttert! Aus ist der Zauber! #q



Wieviele Hühner hast du, wenn solch ein Karpfen die Futterluken füllen sollen ?


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

Da freuen sich auch die Katzen!


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Alles Richtig.
> Trotzdem ist es in P&T Gewässer oder bei geführten Angeltouren oder als Angler beim Hochseefischen anders.
> 
> Man braucht nicht mehr alles selbst zu können.
> Ein Teil dessen was den Erfolg ausmacht, haben andere sichergestellt.



Du hast noch nie an einem guten und ordentlich geführten Paylake gefischt - stimmt's!?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie an einem guten und ordentlich geführten Paylake gefischt - stimmt's!?


 
Nein, das reizte mich nie, die anderen beiden Dinge habe ich ausprobiert.
 Ist nicht so mein Ding





 .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*

In der Regel dürfen die Großfische ja entnommen, es fällt nur ein Kilopreis von 40€ für den Fisch. Wer den Fisch trotzdem released, macht's auf eigene Gefahr. So machen es viele Angelseebetreiber.

Warum es nicht erlaubt sein soll, im normalen Vereinsgewässer kapitale Fische zum Umsetzen in Privatgewässer zu setzen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Voraussetzung, dass die Fische fachgerecht transportiert werden und nicht Vereinsregeln oder Fischereigesetze verletzt werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In der Regel dürfen die Großfische ja entnommen, es fällt nur ein Kilopreis von 40€ für den Fisch. Wer den Fisch trotzdem released, macht's auf eigene Gefahr. So machen es viele Angelseebetreiber.
> 
> Warum es nicht erlaubt sein soll, im normalen Vereinsgewässer kapitale Fische zum Umsetzen in Privatgewässer zu setzen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Voraussetzung, dass die Fische fachgerecht transportiert werden und nicht Vereinsregeln oder Fischereigesetze verletzt werden.



Ich meine wegen Krankheiten, Seuchen etc. und anderen Gewässersystemen.

Aka ich setze mal alles was ich gesenkt habe in den Baggersee und schwupps hast du Grundeln. Der nicht einheimische Krebs den du übersehen hast überträgt seine Viren auf die heimische Art, diese geht ein.Karpfenlaus ? An einem Gewässer sind viele Fische mit Laichverhärtung mysteriös dahingeschieden.

Es gibt sehr viele Gründe, ich verstehe dich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine wegen Krankheiten, Seuchen etc. und anderen Gewässersystemen.
> 
> Aka ich setze mal alles was ich gesenkt habe in den Baggersee und schwupps hast du Grundeln. Der nicht einheimische Krebs den du übersehen hast überträgt seine Viren auf die heimische Art, diese geht ein.Karpfenlaus ? An einem Gewässer sind viele Fische mit Laichverhärtung mysteriös dahingeschieden.
> 
> Es gibt sehr viele Gründe, ich verstehe dich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


 
 Vielleicht hat er ein eigenes Gewässer und möchte den Großfisch zur Weitervermehrung ...der guten Gene wegen.
 Würdest Du es dann verstehen.?
 :q


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenklau - Carpzilla ist am ermitteln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine wegen Krankheiten, Seuchen etc. und anderen Gewässersystemen.
> 
> Aka ich setze mal alles was ich gesenkt habe in den Baggersee und schwupps hast du Grundeln. Der nicht einheimische Krebs den du übersehen hast überträgt seine Viren auf die heimische Art, diese geht ein.Karpfenlaus ? An einem Gewässer sind viele Fische mit Laichverhärtung mysteriös dahingeschieden.
> 
> Es gibt sehr viele Gründe, ich verstehe dich ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Das sind Gründe, warum die Umsetzmaßnahmen verboten sein könnten und warum Leute dies nicht machen sollten.

Aber solange keine Gesetze oder Verordnungen dagegen sprechen, bleibt es dem Angler selbst überlassen, ob der Fisch abgeschlagen, released oder umgesetzt wird. Besonders wenn es sich um Privatgewässer handelt.


----------

